# What on earth is it! Help...



## Sleepyguts (Oct 15, 2016)

Been sick for 6 months with this insidious malady. I got a helical CT scan with no evidence colitis/diverticulitus....all organs were marked normal? as in no tumors? or other funny business? negative cologuard Aged 40s.. I have had disturbing symptoms but none that last..one dark stool (probably from pepto bismol) recurring bouts of 9:30 evening fevers followed by next day morning feeling of coldness when shouldn't feel cold..These fevers went away with high dose probiotics and time and then I had a relapse last week when I got a virus with lots of coughing (guessing it inflamed or set me off) After the coughing stopped the fevers tapered off.. I lost almost 30 pounds and was probably 18 pounds overweight but still a bit scary...it caused hair loss...I guess I am a little scared of cancer of the stomache (I get belching problems from time to time and consumed a sinful amount of artificial sweeteners over the years) They say between the CT scan and the cologuard they don't think I have cancer so at this point I am torn between going full nine yards colonoscopy endoscopy etc while I'm still stomache tender (never seem to fully heal) or do I really have ALL this from IBS..oh yeah and at one point I went two weeks with constipation and had ribbon stool back then and recently so its an occasional thing..The last scary scary is the fatigue..When it all started MASSIVE fatigue bouts that felt like someone slipping me a mickey then I would sleep them it off in a couple hours and feel fine? Could I have IBS or IBD and not cancer? The probiotics are great and when I go off them I also get fevery again..very odd few months...I do have a history of past intestinal problems but nothing like this period of time


----------

